# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Additional Folder Ideas?

## Eddie

Does anyone have any ideas for additional folders?  Perhaps more 3D printer specific folders like the ones we have for MakerBot and Peachy Printer.  I'd love to hear your suggestions, and just might implement them  :Smile: 

Ed

----------


## MartinPoets

I'd love to see additional printers added to the forum such as Solidoodle, Ultimaker, etc.

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

If a folder could be added for the sole purpose of looking for feedback on a design, I think that you would be able to rake in tons of new members.

This would NOT require one to post an STL, but would simply require a picture of the design in any medium and possibly a short description of what you would like to add/remove/change to the design, what it does, and any other information deemed relevant for the user to get the help they were looking for.


If needed, I would volunteer to moderate that folder.


//EDIT 10/10/13: The folder would fall into the 'Main Category' and you could title it something like 'Design Help' or 'Feedback & Assistance', something like that...
I would really like to see this here, because a feature like that is one of the big reasons I am really interested in this site as opposed to others. Sure there are other places where you can discuss improvements to something, but there really isn't anywhere that I've found that is dedicated to something like this.

----------


## jimc

you need one for software where people can discuss cad, slicers, etc

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

> you need one for software where people can discuss cad, slicers, etc


It's not the same but: http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...ing-amp-design

----------


## jimc

yes actually i posted in that one. i was thinking less of a thread and more of a specific section where people can post questions or talk concerning software or firmware related topics.

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

> yes actually i posted in that one. i was thinking less of a thread and more of a specific section where people can post questions or talk concerning software or firmware related topics.


That's a good idea...

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

Not sure if this would be appropriate for this site but I'm in my Spanish class right now and we're talking about 'The Day of the Dead'. I went on thingiverse to look for a model of a calaveras that I could print and stick in this room somewhere, but I couldn't find it.


Could we get a folder somewhere, maybe the 'Main Category' that would be used for people to get help finding a model of something? It doesn't exactly fall under the 'looking for a modeler' category, and that's the most relevant category here...


Not sure if this would be good but if you think so and it gets created, I'd be willing to be mod for it.



//EDIT: I forgot to better describe my idea better...

Basically if you are looking for something, but can't find it, you can post here looking for help on searching for what you need.

----------

